# Inviting to discuss - Buying new desktop computer - assembled



## nac (Jun 1, 2014)

*0. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:
This is the configuration of my current PC.


> Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 @ 1.8GHz
> 3GB RAM (1+2 Transcend DDR 2)
> ASUS P5G MX
> DVD drive (Works but there are some hiccup now and then)
> ...



I have been using this system for about 6yrs. When I bought this, the sole intention was just general home-office use. Lately, I picked up photography as a hobby. My current system is  slow when running image editing software like Photoshop. Photography is one of the reason I am thinking of buying a new one. In fact, my system will run slow even when running heavy big excel files.  I thought increasing RAM would help speed up these things, and bought 2GB few months back. But no significant improvement. 

I am yet to start saving for the new PC. So I am not going to buy it very soon. It will take some time. In the meanwhile I take this time to learn to know about things which I don't know about computer hardware, and to discuss with you guys what would be the best option in my budget.

- I think dedicated graphic card will help run image editing software like Photoshop, smoothly. Though I am not ready to spend a lot for it. If the onboard graphic card is as good as or close to the one (dedicated graphic card) comes in my budget, I think it's wise to stick with onboard graphic card. Correct me if I am wrong. (If I can work with 6yr old PDC with some hitch, I guess  the newer one will be little better than the one I am using). Note: I am asking about graphic card solely because of image editing software, not for gaming 
    + But if this shoots up my budget too much, next option is APU (??? am I right?). If that too is expensive, I totally drop the idea and live with the onboard graphics. 
    + If I can buy graphic card later, I need to have a motherboard with the provision to add the suggested graphic card.
    + If for some reason, I get to keep the old monitor I may likely to run PC with dual monitor. (I know, I am asking too much). You know, thinking tooooo many options. 
- I am thinking of 8GB RAM, but it won't fit in my budget. So I want to have a motherboard which have enough free memory slots. So that I can add later. 
- This is more like asking for opinion than a buying suggestion.
    + I would be glad if I can work from little more distance like 10ft or so. But I can't read the monitor from there and keyboard/mouse wire don't come that long. How about projector? Is it any worth? What's the longevity of projector? How good/bad when comparing it with LCD/LED monitor?
    + What do you guys think about wireless keyboard/mouse? Do they long last? Is it worth?
- I have been using the local PSU ever since I bought this computer. I had to replace once in the last 6yrs. Do I need to buy a dedicated one?
- System will be running 10-15hrs a day during weekdays. Though most of the  time system will be running @ less load.
- This one is pretty much usual, I think.
    + This system should last at least 5yrs. 
    + Good after sales and service (Please mind this and give more weightage to ASS).
    + Low maintenance (???)
    + Shouldn't give trouble at all, or at least shouldn't give too much trouble. 
- I don't know how much my old system could fetch when selling. If the buyer bids too low, I may likely to keep the things I can reuse, like monitor, keyboard, mouse and all...
- MB/cabinet should support new things like USB 3 (and any other new things one supposed to have, esp. when one is looking forward to use this setup for another 5+yrs), MB/graphic card should be able to run full HD videos smoothly without any hitch. My current one finds hard to run even HD videos.

You can give two different configuration. One minding the budget and one without bothering much about budget but shouldn't be expensive at the same time, like economical and VFM product, good enough to run the things I need. It will be much helpful to decide whether I can spend that much. After all it's a hobby and I don't have a stomach/heart??  to spend too much on hobbies. 

I guess if not for image editing software, the sample configuration (20k) one would be suffice for my need. 

I don't know which set up I will end up buying. I hope this discussion will help me decide the right and good one. 

One final thing, how much my current set up could fetch when selling?

Excuse, if my queries are too noob. There could be some typo, and some screw up in framing the sentences. And there could be some repetition of the same point. 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Multipurpose - Home-Office and hobby.
Home-Office: MS office (will be running heavily loaded excel files), internet browser, audio/video player (kmplayer), audacity (audio recorder), messengers like Skype, antivirus. 
Hobby: Image editing/manipulating software like gimp, Photoshop, Lightroom, Irfanview...
I won't be playing any high definition games.

* 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: ~ 20k. Seems I can't go any lower than this. If the budget exceeds too much, I either have to live with the low end PC (like the one I have right now) or I have to delay the purchase of few things or reuse the things I have already and replace them later.

* 3. Planning to over clock?*
Ans: A BIIIGGG NO.

* 4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows. I will be ok with Linux if not Photoshop and other few things which only works in windows or I have to install VM in Linux and work from there which I assume will slow down the system (may be that's a misconception, correct me if I am wrong). 

* 5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: The one I have is 160GB (which had 5yr warranty). That itself is more than sufficient for me. But today's 160/250 (just 1yr warranty) HDD doesn't seems to have longer warranty. Then next stop is 500GB. The difference between 1TB and 500GB is not much. So whatever you suggest I am fine with that provided minimum of 160GB with longer warranty.  For me, does it matter 5400rpm/7200rpm?

* 6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes, I want to buy a new one, but if the budget is not enough I may likely to reuse the one I have. I have Samsung 732NW 17" wide screen LCD monitor 1440x900 16:10 res. The 18.5" (sample configuration dell monitor) screen is little smaller (height) than my 17" screen. I think bigger the better. And I should be able play Full HD smoothly. Without hang, freeze and out of sync audio. Colour accuracty should be good, whether I am going for low end with out graphic card or better one with graphic card.

* 7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I plan to buy everything new. But again, if the budget is not enough I may likely to reuse the things I can use (compatible) with the new ones. I have no idea of buying speaker, headphone, web camera, modem (I have these). But I need UPS, the one I am using is repair. Either I have to fix it or buy a new one. The one I have is Numeric 600VA.

* 8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Not in another month. It will take some time to save money for the rig.

* 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Last time they assembled it. But I have disassembled few parts of the computer and assembled back when cleaning. If they charge heavy to do it (last time they did it for free), I may likely to ask someone I know to do it for me or I may do it myself with the help of instruction book (or I shouldn’t risk doing it on my own?)

* 10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
 Ans: I will be buying all the things locally. If I couldn't find the things and you guys insist to get it online and that's worth buying online, I will buy them online. I have no problem in that, provided the seller is reputed and/or have COD option.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

Get this right now and get a FHD monitor later-

i3 4130 (7100)
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 (4200)
Corsair Value Select 1600 MHz 4 GB (2600)
WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
Antec BP300 (2100)

total: 19,100

Get Dell S2240L later.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 2, 2014)

Intel Core i3 4130 -7500,
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 -4200,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2600,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3000,
Antec VP450P -2600.

Total -19,900.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i3 4130 -7500,
> Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 -4200,
> Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2600,
> WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3000,
> ...



+1 vote from my end.


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for your time guys. I really appreciate. I had a doubt that, many would pass on as the opening post is too big. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wow!!! It looks like no way I could build what I want from scratch with my budget 

So everyone's choice is i3-4130. Hmmm... If I am going with i3 4130, most likely (99%) I won't be buying a dedicated graphic card.

Doubts:
- I see that i3 comes with in built graphic HD4400. I get that motherboard doesn't need onboard graphic as already CPU has one. But I would like to know whether this gigabyte h81 do have any kind of (will be glad if it's better than HD4400) onboad graphic card?
- Though I am not sure about dual monitor setup (but this could be useful), I would like to keep my options open. 
    + Since the probability of me buying a graphic card is almost zero with i3, I don't see an option to have a dual monitor setup with this motherboard. Is this possible, I could have a dual monitor setup with B85 d3h? I don't know about B85. It's not in the suggestion. either because it costs more or it may be feature rich (than H81) but quality/performance is not that good/not as good as H81. May be it's not a VFM product. You can very well openly say your view about this board.

As I am looking forward to get things in my budget, I have been looking at sample 20k configuration.
- G2020 does have max of 1333mhz, so even if I buy 1600 mhz RAM, it will downclock. To get that speed, I have to spend a little more and get the one which would support 1600mhz.
- H61 doesn't have USB 3 support, again to get that I would have to spend little more. 

Is this possible for me to get them from this combo [STRIKE](G2020+H81)[/STRIKE] (G2020+H61) some other way. Like overclocking, USB 3 adapter (??? I don't even know such thing exist? 

I am not sure how much will be the difference with 1333 and 1600 in real life. 

If I want both, I got to spend little more than this, to get G2120+B75. With G2xxx series, I think I could (or at least I should try to) get a graphic card (R7 240).

These are the four different variations. I would like to know your views on each of them. Like what do I get, what do I miss comparing with others. Point to note, I won't be buying a dedicated graphic card, if I am opting for i3-4130.

[STRIKE] i3-4130+H61[/STRIKE] i3-4130+H81 = 11700/-
i3-4130+B85 = 13500/-
G2020+B75+R7 240 = 12000/-
G2120+B75+R7 240 = 14650/-

- - - Updated - - -

And also I would like to know what this means


> Due to a Windows 32-bit operating system limitation, when more than 4 GB  of physical memory is installed, the actual memory size displayed will  be less than the size of the physical memory installed.


What does it mean? It will just show 4GB (or less than 8GB) even if 8GB RAM is installed???


> Maximum shared memory of 1 GB


Does it mean that it doesn't have any onboard memory at all? Like 128MB, 256MB???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

nac said:


> Thank you so much for your time guys. I really appreciate. I had a doubt that, many would pass on as the opening post is too big.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Wow!!! It looks like no way I could build what I want from scratch with my budget
> 
> ...



Finally some serious QnA 

> IGP on motherboards has long gone since the end of old AMD processors. Now IGP exists only on CPU, not on motherboard. So, no, there is IGP on that motherboard or any new motherboard.

> You cannot use dual monitor with that motherboard. You can instead get this motherboard- Asus H81M-K (available at PrimeABGB for 3.9k). It has one VGA and one DVI port.

> Why go with G2020 when you can get i3 4130?

> H81 DOES have USB 3.0 ports. Check again.

> No, you cannot use G2020 (LGA 1155 socket) with H81 (LGA 1150 socket) motherboards.

>  1333 MHz and 1600 MHz may mike small difference but nothing directly visible. But the price difference between the two is just a few 100 bucks so 1600 MHz makes sense.

> Yeah, G2020+B75+R7 240 will be better for Photoshop and other image processing softwares and you will also be able to game on it.

> 32 bit OS can only access maximum of 4 GB RAM, irrespective of how much RAM you have installed. If you have 8 GB RAM, only 4 GB will be used and remaining will go wasted. You should always use 64 bit OS when using 4 GB or more RAM.

> The IGP shares some system memory for it's task. That line means it can share maximum of 1 GB memory from system RAM.


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you.

That's typo... H81/H61... Corrected. 

So the motherboard have neither the integrated graphics nor graphic memory. CPU integrated graphic will take memory from installed system RAM. 

Why G series? Because, I could afford to add graphic card.


i3-4130+Asus H81 = 11390   or
G2020+B85+R7 240 = 13000

Between the above two, which one would be better for the following.
Browser  running about a dozen tabs, heavy excel files, Photoshop, Full HD video  (I think the monitor I have, won't support full HD)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

nac said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That's typo... H81/H61... Corrected.
> 
> ...



4130 will be faster at 'Browser  running about a dozen tabs, heavy excel files,' and G2020 + R7 240 will be faster at 'Photoshop, Full HD video'. Though I would request some member to confirm G2020's ability at heavy browsing and MS Office usage.


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2014)

Any body would like to add more with Harshil's comment... Guys I could use some 

Though I use Photoshop, mostly I spend time with excel and browser. And  it's more important than my hobby. Seems like I have to lean towards i3.  

- - - Updated - - -

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/i3vsg2020_zps4f320f91.png

1. Does it means that G2020 is better in this regard?
2. No use if I put 2GB graphic memory, right?
3. I think I get this. Provided I have supported motherboard/graphic card, I can put up to 3 monitors.
4. Since I ran my CPU much hotter than this, could this be an issue to me?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 3, 2014)

nac said:


> Any body would like to add more with Harshil's comment... Guys I could use some
> 
> Though I use Photoshop, mostly I spend time with excel and browser. And  it's more important than my hobby. Seems like I have to lean towards i3.
> 
> ...



It's really really good to see someone doing some research 

> That's just the base frequency. i3's IGP will jump up to ~1.2 GHz at load. And having higher frequency with slower processor doesn't improve performance.

> That's nothing like "putting graphics memory" in case if IGP. You just insert system RAM and IGP shares some part of it depending on the need.

> Provided you have motherboard with three graphic ports, you can use all of them to drive a monitor each. You can also do that with two ports. It has nothing to do capabilities of graphic card. The whole story of IGP ends as soon as you switch to a discreet graphic card.

> If your previous CPU ran hotter than this than it doesn't mean you'll this CPU at that temperature too. Each CPU has different thermal characteristics. My i3 2100 doesn't cross 68 C for example.


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you Harshil. 

As of now I am more leaning towards i3. But still couldn't lock it... So keeping both the options open and move on to the next one, "Graphic Card".

Though we are almost sure that this is only if G2020 makes it, I would like to discuss little more on this one as I am not yet sure about which options should be the "one" for me.

- Even Intel PDC E2160 1.8Ghz + Intel GMA 950 can handle Photoshop, than i3 with HD 4400 itself a big upgrade (correct me if I am wrong) and should be much better than my current configuration. Considering the things I could lose with the other option (G2020) even after spending little more than i3 combo to get R7 240.

- I see R7 240 and HD 7770 are the two entry level (?) GPU in suggestion thread. As price difference is not much (< 2k) between the two, Is it wise to consider HD 7770 in this tight budget for a hobbyist?
If that's a reasonable choice, will the G2020 is strong enough to handle  HD 7770?

Things going in my mind...

- Should I consider G2020, as it is a yesteryear technology and I am looking forward to use this setup for another half a decade?
- Since I haven't used those combination, it's little vague. May be i3 itself is good enough for my needs, that means I don't even need to consider graphic card option.
- Does i3 really justifies the price? Coz the difference between the combo (excluding graphic card - R7 240) is 52%. Does it have that much performance under it's sleeve?

I am googling, but couldn't get head to head comparison. i4130+H81 vs G2020+B75+R7 240. If you guys find any link, please post it. That could be helpful.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

If you are planning to use the PC for that long time then having more CPU power is more important. Moreover, you can get any used AMD GPU for ~2k at OX easily later. I'll suggets going with i3 4130. Yeah Iit will be enough for PS.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

OK, then. i3 it is... 

Two final things regarding this processor.
- Up to which graphic card i3-4130 will support without any limitations?
- There are many comparison between i3 4130 vs FX6300. Though few things are not crystal clear... FX6300 doesn't have CPU based graphic processor. So it should rely on motherboard, but lately no motherboard comes with on board graphic, right? If someone opt of FX6300, then graphic card is must - without a doubt??? So the reason FX6300 didn't make it to get suggested for me, right?

There are some graphic cards which are cheaper than R7 240. Are they not as good as R7 240? Based on videobenchmark, some are not even as good as integrated graphic, right?


> G210
> HD5450
> 8400GS
> GT610
> ...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

nac said:


> OK, then. i3 it is...
> 
> Two final things regarding this processor.
> - There are many comparison between i3 4130 vs FX6300. Though few things are not crystal clear... FX6300 doesn't have CPU based graphic processor. So it should rely on motherboard, but lately no motherboard comes with on board graphic, right? If someone opt of FX6300, then graphic card is must - without a doubt??? So the reason FX6300 didn't make it to get suggested for me, right?
> ...



fx 6300 doesn't come with igpu so that you either need to have a mobo with onboard gpu or a dedicated gpu. there are some motherboards with igpu but are very older gen motherboards. fx 6300 is a new cpu and it is good to pair it a with a good enough mobo like amd 9XX series. and hence you need  to get  a dedicated gpu as none of the 9XX series mobo comes with igpu.
the mentioned gpu are weaker than hd4400 igpu in the i3 4130. r7 240 is faster than hd 4400 too.



> Up to which graphic card i3-4130 will support without any limitations?



How much will you spend on a gpu later?


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, Rij...

Now things are little more clear as FX6300 is not in the scene. 

Tagging a graphic card along with i3 is more like for an information purpose than a buying suggestion as the probability of me affording for a graphic card with i3 is very very less. Let's say if I am going...
- Going by the first two sample suggestion, I would go no more than HD7770.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

nac said:


> Thank you, Rij...
> 
> Now things are little more clear as FX6300 is not in the scene.
> 
> ...



i3 4130 will easily handle it.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

Fine... So far we have covered processor, motherboard and graphic card. 

For RAM, I will go with your suggestion - Corsair VS 4GB 1600mhz. (If I can get vengeance or Ripjaws x for the same price, I can go for it).

In my opening post, I have no intention and was wondering why one should buy PSU for 2k when one can get it along with cabinet and that too for around Rs. 1200/- But Sorcerer's thread scared the shxt out of me  It seems like I should go with 2k one. Though I have no idea of buying graphic card, sample i3 config suggests I should go with BP300.
As the price difference between bp300 and VP450 is not much, and to keep my options open if I am going for HD 7770 (TDF GPU hierarchy confirms that VP450 is suffice for HD7770), and top of that you all have suggested it. So it's the good option to go with VP450. Correct me if I am wrong somewhere.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

nac said:


> Fine... So far we have covered processor, motherboard and graphic card.
> 
> For RAM, I will go with your suggestion - Corsair VS 4GB 1600mhz. (If I can get vengeance or Ripjaws x for the same price, I can go for it).
> 
> ...



get vp450p. it is at 2.6k and worth if you add a gpu later. and it is enough for i3 + hd 7770. better you get r7 250x if they are same price.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

OK 

I will take Asus   DRW 24B3ST as it is unanimously made in all the sample configuration. I don't think I could go wrong with this one.

I have to ask you guys about UPS, but I come back later for that. I just want to be clear in what I need from the UPS.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

for ups,apc 600va should be enough.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

I heard that my old configuration won't fetch much money. So thinking of keeping as many things as possible.

Following are things I think I could use it.


HDDSeagate HDD 160GBMonitorSamsung 732NW 17" LCD monitorCabinetZebronics - Pleasant
KB/MouseSamsung generic KB & Zebronics optical mouse


Could there be any compatibility issues or anything like performance issue with the new configuration?

- - - Updated - - -

Rij, 600VA seems to be fine. But I will come back later with little more things need to consider...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

no compatibility issues. that Case would restrict the air flow.get a better cabinet later.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow!!! That's good.  

Almost everything is cleared, very few things left to get it cleared. I am starting with the cabinet.

Since I was thinking of using the same cabinet, I was looking for the photograph of that model. So that I can confirm with you guys whether the motherboard (and "probable"  graphic card) would fit in this cabinet. This is the photograph I found online, I didn't even know I could add this many fans in this cabinet. I think the front fan is DIY style. There is no provision for the fan. Actually, that space is for optical drive. Up to four optical drive can be installed in there...



Spoiler



*www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/gadgets-computers-software/428754d1285248314-computer-configuration-thread-06092010231.jpg



Few more photographs of the cabinet in this post.



Spoiler



Photographs of Zebronics Pleasant Cabinet



I don't know which kind this cabinet belongs to. Like ATX, micro... This is to ask you guys whether this cabinet would fit the motherboard and accommodate one of these graphic card HD7770/R7 240/R7 250x.

PS: May be I will bother you guys later with how to add those extra fans he added (in the photographs). I hope VP450 would have enough fan connectors and is suffice to run those extra fans.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

from the pic, it seems it supports ATX mobo.yours h81 is a micro atx, so dont worry. anyway ,i couldn't find any details on zebronics website. gpu like hd 7770 should easily fit.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

It's too old cabinet, so they less likely to keep those information. It's dimension,
HxWxD
17"x7"18" (approx  +/- 0.5")

The form factor of my motherboard Asus P5G MX is uATX (9.6"x7.6") and the one I am buying is also uATX (8.9"x6.9") but the size is different  As you said, it would fit I think.

- - - Updated - - -

Now it's UPS. The one I have is Numeric 600VA plus (its repair now). I am yet to fix it. Let's say it's not repairable or the cost to get it repaired is too much instead I could buy a new one. The ultimate purpose for this UPS is to give me enough time (which should be about 10 minutes) to save my work and shutdown the system.

Point to note: Right now I am running my system in home ups 875va. Though the need for separate UPS is less, I really think I need it. So the suggestion should be good enough to run the entire system for at least 10 min and at the same it shouldn't not be higher power than my home ups.


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2014)

nac said:


> The one I have is Numeric 600VA plus (its repair now). I am yet to fix it. Let's say it's not repairable or the cost to get it repaired is too much instead I could buy a new one. The ultimate purpose for this UPS is to give me enough time (which should be about 10 minutes) to save my work and shutdown the system.
> 
> Point to note: Right now I am running my system in home ups 875va. Though the need for separate UPS is less, I really think I need it. So the suggestion should be good enough to run the entire system for at least 10 min and at the same it shouldn't not be higher power than my home ups.





nac said:


> PS: May be I will bother you guys later with how to add those extra fans he added (in the photographs).* I hope VP450 would have enough fan connectors and is suffice to run those extra fans.*



BUMP 

I am googling for few days. Many of the statistics/benchmark (Excel) suggests that FX6300 is better than i3. Based on Monte carlo simulation the i3 is 80% slower than FX6300. That's really an impressive number to consider FX6300. But  the price makes me dizzy. Already, i3 combo is 50% expensive than G2020 combo, now FX6300 (with R7 240) is 60% expensive than the i3.   So, i3 is the one for me... 

I would like to know your opinion about these, though it's not gonna affect my buying decision, but it will help me decide when replacing old ones/adding with the old set up.


nac said:


> - This is more like asking for opinion than a buying suggestion.
> + I would be glad if I can work from little more distance like 10ft or so. But I can't read the monitor from there and keyboard/mouse wire don't come that long. How about projector? Is it any worth? What's the longevity of projector? How good/bad when comparing it with LCD/LED monitor?
> + What do you guys think about wireless keyboard/mouse? Do they long last? Is it worth?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

vp450p is enough. i am using 3 fans with this psu. i dont think the difference is 80 %AnandTech Portal | The Vishera Review: AMD FX-8350, FX-8320, FX-6300 and FX-4300 Tested


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2014)

Oops! That's my mistake. I mistook the number of FX8350. But still FX6300 is better, but I have to shell out more to get it.  

Thank you for clarifying about PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

i3 4130 might be closer to fx 6300 as it is slightly faster than 3220


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

i3 4130 beats FX 6300 in all tasks except heavy multi threaded apps...
even gaming benchmarks i3 is better


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess, 600va UPS should be enough for my need???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

yups


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you. 

I have been using Numeric UPS, so thinking of sticking with the brand. It seems like APC costs little extra than Numeric. Or should I stick with the one suggested - APC 600VA?

I guess it's probably one of the last query


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

apc is worth the price.

- - - Updated - - -

stick to it.


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you. Then APC, it is.

I guess everything is set. Here is the the new configuration. Any corrections/suggestions/opinions??? 

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/newpc3_zps9b67970e.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

kingston hyperx blue ram is available at same price. opt for that. everything else is fine.


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, I remember that. If I can get vengeance/hyperx/ripjawsx for the same price, I should get it.


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2014)

Went to a local shop yesterday to ask for quotation. They don't have a single thing in the list.  I guess I have to buy everything from online sellers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2014)

try more shops, people have them and you will be surprised with the price difference between local shops and online retailers..
I saved atleast 3.5k buying same stuff locally as compared to online price when i bought my pc


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow!!! That's good enough to buy a 1TB HDD.  I will check others shops too...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

Where do you live??

May be if nearby there are some good shops in short distance you may plan a weekend trip.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

nac said:


> Went to a local shop yesterday to ask for quotation. They don't have a single thing in the list.  I guess I have to buy everything from online sellers.



i understand that. even i had to visit a handful of shops to assemble my current pc. stick to the config no matter what the shopkeeper insists.


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2014)

^^ I live down south in a small town.  I will see what other shops have in stock. 

^ Yeah, I will make sure I stick with the configuration. I remember how that turned out last time


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2014)

I was reading reviews of the components we have narrowed down. There are so many negative reviews on ASUS H81M-K in newegg. They were buyer/owner reviews, many says that there is a problem with NIC. Did you any of guys come across such reviews? If this is something to do with ASUS, I should look somewhere else (Gigabyte - but I can't have dual monitor with this one), if this is something to do with the chip set H81, then I have to go for some other chip set - here I have to shell out more


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

nac said:


> I was reading reviews of the components we have narrowed down. There are so many negative reviews on ASUS H81M-K in newegg. They were buyer/owner reviews, many says that there is a problem with NIC. Did you any of guys come across such reviews? If this is something to do with ASUS, I should look somewhere else (Gigabyte - but I can't have dual monitor with this one), if this is something to do with the chip set H81, then I have to go for some other chip set - here I have to shell out more



unlucky americans  it should have been corrected if it is a serious issue and affects all the boards. sometimes it happens with a batch of products.you can try gigabyte h81m s2pv as alternative.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2014)

^ 
Thank you. Good to know I have choices... and glad that I don't have spend a lot to get B85 chip set motherboard just to have dual  monitor option


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

Two things...
1. Read in a forum that Antec VP450p is using a not so quality capacitor. The cheapest PSU suggested (not for me ) was Seasonic 430W (I guess some of you know where I am referencing). Does it mean that the Antec is as good/bad as the el cheapo PSU (which comes with the local cabinet)?

2. Seems like Pentium Haswell series (G3220) is launched in India and priced much cheaper than the i3 4130. Should I consider this one?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

nac said:


> Two things...
> 1. Read in a forum that Antec VP450p is using a not so quality capacitor. The cheapest PSU suggested (not for me ) was Seasonic 430W (I guess some of you know where I am referencing). Does it mean that the Antec is as good/bad as the el cheapo PSU (which comes with the local cabinet)?
> 
> 2. Seems like Pentium Haswell series (G3220) is launched in India and priced much cheaper than the i3 4130. Should I consider this one?



> VP450P is good. It's definitely not equal or close to el chepo PSUs.

> Stick to i3 as you'll be using the rig for a long time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

nac said:


> Two things...
> 1. Read in a forum that Antec VP450p is using a not so quality capacitor. The cheapest PSU suggested (not for me ) was Seasonic 430W (I guess some of you know where I am referencing). Does it mean that the Antec is as good/bad as the el cheapo PSU (which comes with the local cabinet)?
> 
> 2. Seems like Pentium Haswell series (G3220) is launched in India and priced much cheaper than the i3 4130. Should I consider this one?



you cant really hope to have all japanese caps on a budget unit. seasonic 430W is better in this regard but is almost 1.4k costly. antec vp450p is good for the price.el-cheapo ones are not even close. there is another seasonic ss400bt at 2.5k.


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you Harshil and Rijin. 


rijinpk1 said:


> there is another seasonic ss400bt at 2.5k.


You mean, this would be good enough for i3 with HD7770 (most likely I am not buying, but just in case)? But this too didn't make it in the list.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

It is enough.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 25, 2014)

nac said:


> Point to note: Right now I am running my system in home ups 875va. Though the need for separate UPS is less, I really think I need it. So the suggestion should be good enough to run the entire system for at least 10 min and at the same it shouldn't not be higher power than my home ups.



is your ups a PURE SINEWAVE UPS?
what battery is it using currently?

I run my pc with the power switch 24x7 on(router not switched off since 30 days) due to my pure sinewave inverter 800va


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, it's pure sinewave, at least that's what it says. And the battery is 150AH tall tubular. Actually, this if for home use. Since my UPS is repair, I connected my computer in UPS line.
 I couldn't find the model in official website, this is the model I have. 
Luminous Inverter 875 VA Sine Wave Delivery Only TO South India AP KAR KL TN | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

Got quotation from three shops. 

I was little surprised that they have stock of 4th Gen i3, coz they didn't have it last week  (though that was a different shop. In a small town, if one doesn't have mostly likely no body have it).
Shop # 1 - 7% expensive than online.
Shop # 2 - 22% expensive than online. 

I highly doubt the quotation they gave me was for the model I asked for. They called someone to ask price (guess they don't have stock). They didn't even mention the model no. for the product when asking for price. They just said, 4th gen i3, asus dvd drive, h81 (??? motherboard for the i3), corsair/kingston memory, antec smps... 

Shop # 3 - Seems like the poshest shop in my town  They didn't call anyone. They showed the models they have, (and they don't aware of H81) though I haven't seen i3. It's little expensive than other shops, they only have B85 which costs 6400 and they don't have antec. Cooler master thunder for 3900/- and vengeance for 2900/-. They said Corsair RAM comes with heat sink (???). Is it?

Seems like only dvd drive and UPS is little cheaper than online (though I am not sure that they gave the quotation for the model I asked for). 

I think I have to take a trip to nearest metro to buy these things or get them online.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

nac said:


> Yes, it's pure sinewave, at least that's what it says. And the battery is 150AH tall tubular. Actually, this if for home use. Since my UPS is repair, I connected my computer in UPS line.
> I couldn't find the model in official website, this is the model I have.
> Luminous Inverter 875 VA Sine Wave Delivery Only TO South India AP KAR KL TN | eBay
> 
> ...



> Don't go for Cooler Master Thunder, it's crap.

> Corsair Vengeance comes with heat sink. What you should for is Corsair Value Select that doesn't come with heat sink and is cheaper.

> You should get them online instead.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Hyper X blu is a better option for RAM I guess if OP is looking at low profile RAMs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Hyper X blu is a better option for RAM I guess if OP is looking at low profile RAMs.



HyperX Blu, Corsair Vengeance, Corsair XMS, G.Skill RipajwsX - all are good. If they are available in budget get any one of them else just get Corsair Value Select.


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you guys.

No. I am not going out of the suggested models. I am gonna stick the config, 110% sure. Unless, you guys suggest something better for the same price.

So the plastic thing is the heat spreader/heat sink...  I thought that it is a fancy design. Other than value select, other three (vengeance, ripjawsx, hyperx blu) seems to have it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

hyperx blue models are being replaced by hyperx fury.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 27, 2014)

nac said:


> Yes, it's pure sinewave, at least that's what it says. And the battery is 150AH tall tubular. Actually, this if for home use. Since my UPS is repair, I connected my computer in UPS line.
> I couldn't find the model in official website, this is the model I have.
> Luminous Inverter 875 VA Sine Wave Delivery Only TO South India AP KAR KL TN | eBay



I'd suggest you to sell that old pc ups and this inverter and get a 800va exide inverter(with LCD) as it gives the purest quality power than your existing ups...apc ups gives worst sqaure wave power output, which will reduce the life of your psu...

2 years back i faced many hdd issues, changed my psu to CX430V2, but still the os drive died, so this time replaced the hdd and exchanged my sq. wave inverter to a pure sinewave one(amaron iAce 800va)

imagine with my pc running in battery power i can use the mixi also simultaneously(with all lights and fans off) and *pc didnt reboot...*
*P.S. you need to put your inverter in ups mode*

the exide 800va sinewave inverter doesnt make any buzzing sound even if u put your ear near its ventilation holes...and your psu also doesnt make any buzzing noise...


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks buddy. But I can't won't sell my one year old home UPS (Luminious) which is working perfectly fine. If you're talking about Numeric 600va, I don't think there will be any buyer for a non working product. 

Yes, when I am working in my computer, I always keep Luminous in Regulated UPS mode. So I don't have to bother about power fluctuation/low voltage. 

APC not good


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 27, 2014)

nac said:


> Thanks buddy. But I can't won't sell my one year old home UPS (Luminious) which is working perfectly fine. If you're talking about Numeric 600va, I don't think there will be any buyer for a non working product.
> 
> Yes, when I am working in my computer, I always keep Luminous in Regulated UPS mode. So I don't have to bother about power fluctuation/low voltage.
> 
> APC not good



luminous sinewave was the one which damaged my induction stove , which was in standby mode on a inverter socket...
when power returned, all the IGBTs in the induction stove were fried...


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2014)

^  It was bought to power fan and light. Because of faulty PC UPS (Numeric), I had to use this one for the past 5 months or so... 
I should prioritize UPS in my list.


----------

